# Float suit brands & 1or2 piece?



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have a Fladen float suit(ebay 1 piece about $165 shipped)? If so your opinion on quality vs Stearns or Mustang. Balancing the versatility of a bibs and jacket vs better warmth of a 1 piece if I ever end up in the water..your input appreciated..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't own one but I'd say you're going to get wet which ever one you use if you end up in the water. You must have some way of getting out quickly-or someone to pull you out. Hypothermia will set in eventually and render you immobile with any temp below normal body temps! The colder the water of course, the quicker it gets you. Get out quick!


----------

